# Anavar



## Chey68 (May 7, 2013)

Hi!  I'm new to this site.  I had posted in the new member section and it was suggested I post on the anabolic thread but I need female advice.  I have been using eq for about a year and have tried a few cycles.  I started with Winstrol and eq for one cycle but had the enlargement thing happening so I dropped the Winstrol and just used the eq.  I did two cycles at 50 x 3 which I later learned was the high range for women and dropped it to half that.  The sides have been a deeper and raspy sort of voice change which I think is permanent and the breakouts are really bad even on the lower dose.  I was really happy with the slow and steady gains I got and the strength it the sides are too bad.  It has been suggested that I use anavar at 1 tab a day which I believe is 10 mg.  I'm concerned that I will have the same sides.  If I choose to use the anavar I may start at 5 mg and see how it goes. Can I expect the sides to be the same?  Maybe it's just not worth it.  I am happy with the mass I have but I miss the strength and intensity of the workouts.  I was also told that the anavar will help me lean out as well.  I am looking for something for maintenance I guess.  Any suggestions?


----------



## sassy69 (May 7, 2013)

This should help answer many of your questions. Please read the section on Anavar: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/female-talk/136316-women-drugs.html

Anavar, relative to most everything else, particularly the injectables, will have lighter sides. Typically no voice change, but usually some acne, though not as bad as the other stuff. All of these comments are subject to each individual's body chemistry interaction w/ each compound, but generally speaking, that is what to expect. It will also be dependent upon how long since your last cycle (i.e. did the last compound fully clear your system - ref: that compound's "Detection time"), and over time, how much and how frequently you've cycled.


----------



## Chey68 (May 7, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> This should help answer many of your questions. Please read the section on Anavar: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/female-talk/136316-women-drugs.html
> 
> Anavar, relative to most everything else, particularly the injectables, will have lighter sides. Typically no voice change, but usually some acne, though not as bad as the other stuff. All of these comments are subject to each individual's body chemistry interaction w/ each compound, but generally speaking, that is what to expect. It will also be dependent upon how long since your last cycle (i.e. did the last compound fully clear your system - ref: that compound's "Detection time"), and over time, how much and how frequently you've cycled.




So should I wait until the eq is completely out of my system.  My last cycle was apprx 8 weeks and I have been off for about 6 weeks.  My cycles this past year have been pretty constant with only one break for a few months before this one.  I only have one source of information other than what I read on line.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## SheriV (May 9, 2013)

with that caveat, know your source for the var

I had horrendous sides on one batch I bought ...it was definitely NOT var.
and another source where it wasn't var but I liked it better than anything else I ever tried (some acne but my strength went through the roof)...so figure that out.


----------



## gettinthere (May 9, 2013)

Hi
I just finished my first cycle of Var and absolutely loved it. Yes, they in 10mg tabs, and for the first few days, i did 10mg in the am anf 10mg in the pm. I had no sides. So after a few days i bumped up to40mg ed. This may not work for all women, but for me it rocked. I had no sides at all. ( a little sensitivity down there but no growth). From my experience, i would reccommend Var to you. Like the others are saying though, know your source!  Ay could be an option.  Dont be afraid of it. Its the easiest aas for women to use. . Imo.


----------



## gettinthere (May 9, 2013)

Ps. The workouts were awesome and the growth constant and great!


----------



## kristaleigh (May 9, 2013)

AY is a good source. I'm loving mine. And pick her brain too. She gave me some really good info about supplements in general and sides and whatnot.


----------



## Chey68 (May 9, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Hi
> I just finished my first cycle of Var and absolutely loved it. Yes, they in 10mg tabs, and for the first few days, i did 10mg in the am anf 10mg in the pm. I had no sides. So after a few days i bumped up to40mg ed. This may not work for all women, but for me it rocked. I had no sides at all. ( a little sensitivity down there but no growth). From my experience, i would reccommend Var to you. Like the others are saying though, know your source!  Ay could be an option.  Dont be afraid of it. Its the easiest aas for women to use. . Imo.



Thanks for the information.  I will give it a try and see how it goes.  Is Ay someone on this site?


----------



## Chey68 (May 9, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> AY is a good source. I'm loving mine. And pick her brain too. She gave me some really good info about supplements in general and sides and whatnot.



Thanks and I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## Chey68 (May 9, 2013)

Chey68 said:


> Thanks for the information.  I will give it a try and see how it goes.  Is Ay someone on this site?



I figured out who AY is  thanks!


----------



## gettinthere (May 9, 2013)




----------



## sassy69 (May 9, 2013)

Chey68 said:


> So should I wait until the eq is completely out of my system.  My last cycle was apprx 8 weeks and I have been off for about 6 weeks.  My cycles this past year have been pretty constant with only one break for a few months before this one.  I only have one source of information other than what I read on line.  Thanks for your help.



Generally I'd always recommend you plan your cycles w/ the long term in mind - i.e. what are you trying to accomplish - are you doing an 'on-season' and 'off-season'? (e.g. many people like to bulk in the winter and cut in the summer, or else a competition schedule). Its better to give yourself a break over time because the sides of ongoing cycles will eventually start to accumulate. If you find yourself perpetually "trying" things, the sides will accumulate. I also feel like the body needs a chance to recover as well - the "sides" people usually think of may not be as apparent but the things like jacked up BP, etc. can become issues. I'm a huge proponent of letting your body recover to its normal state. There's no big rush to get to the next cycle, so look at things in the long term that leave room for your body to recover, as well as to adjust your diet & training to allow your body to build up to a continually growing 'maintenance' state instead of relying on the presence of the drugs all the time to maintain the same level of performance. The perpetually impressive SisterSteel relies on diet to grow and the cycles to maintain. What your body can support w/o the drugs is what is is "yours" (i.e. what it has adapted to support and maintain thru non-drug supported diet, training, recovery). 

In this case, you're probably fine to start up the var cycle, but just keep the above in mind if you are planning to cycle for the foreseeable future. Nothing is ever for free, and over time the accumulated stress of cycles on the body will start to affect your basic non-drug state of existence. (E.g. on-going high BP, stressed liver, suppressed estrogen, etc.)


----------



## Chey68 (May 26, 2013)

Just a follow up from my earlier post.  I did start the var cycle at 20 mg a day once a day.  I have conflicting info on the necessity of dosing am and pm.  The caps are 20 mg and its a pain to divide them and I also got conflicting info on whether its effective to divide the powder as far as whether the doses will be accurate due to filler etc... I elected to just take the 20 mg in the am.  Today is day 7.  My skin is still having bad breakouts but I'm not sure if its the var or the maybe the eq is still in my system from the previous cycles, although I have been off the eq for about 8 weeks now.  The biggest thing I have noticed is that I am highly irritable!!  Is that normal on only 20 mg?  Im not noticing any significant strength or changes in my workout intensity either.  Is the irritability going to stay the same or will my body adjust to it.  I didn't get that aggressive irritability on the eq.  I have to say that I like the eq much better than the var so far but I'm afraid my voice will continue to change and I was hoping the acne wouldn't be as bad but it is on the var as well.  Maybe I am just to sensitive to the sides and should stop any supplementing.  I'm not trying to bulk up a ton more.  Honestly I just really liked how I felt on the eq.  Any feedback from anyone on the irritability and whether I should stay on the var to see if my body adjusts to it as well as how long it takes to notice any changes in workout intensity etc.. Would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## sassy69 (May 26, 2013)

EQ has a detection time of 4-5 months. If you've been off 8 weeks, you're about half way to complete non-detection. Generally it seems like the sides are the most dramatic when your hormones are in flux -when the compound is establishing itself in your system and when its clearing. My guess this is why you're seeing the more dramatic sides. Also irratability is not uncommon in EQ. Its hard to know what causes what when you're mixing compounds w/ your body chemistry.

You might consider getting some powder Inositol. It is basically just a B vitamin, but can help w/ depression and such, if that is the nature of the moods you're experiencing.


----------



## Chey68 (May 26, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> EQ has a detection time of 4-5 months. If you've been off 8 weeks, you're about half way to complete non-detection. Generally it seems like the sides are the most dramatic when your hormones are in flux -when the compound is establishing itself in your system and when its clearing. My guess this is why you're seeing the more dramatic sides. Also irratability is not uncommon in EQ. Its hard to know what causes what when you're mixing compounds w/ your body chemistry.
> 
> You might consider getting some powder Inositol. It is basically just a B vitamin, but can help w/ depression and such, if that is the nature of the moods you're experiencing.



Thanks.  I guess I will just ride it out for a while and see if it gets better.  I am 45 and have some peri menopausal stuff going on and recently I have had increased irritability, cravings and bad night sweats prior to my period starting so maybe the timing of starting the var was bad.  It's hard to know what is normal and what could be the remaining EQ in my system or new var.  I will try the vitamin b.  thanks again.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 26, 2013)

anavar is one of my favorite products and works very well for females also. I have had some of my old clients take this product and they loved their results. They mostly took it to cut but you can take it to gain a little too if you would like. Do you plan on cutting or bulking? If your cutting I would run Clen too.


----------



## Chey68 (May 26, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> anavar is one of my favorite products and works very well for females also. I have had some of my old clients take this product and they loved their results. They mostly took it to cut but you can take it to gain a little too if you would like. Do you plan on cutting or bulking? If your cutting I would run Clen too.



I don't really want to bulk up any more, I want to maintain the muscle I have gained and maintain the strength I had with the low dose of the EQ cycles I ran.  I would like to drop some body fat without compromising my workouts so am just cutting carbs down, no starchy carbs or sugar after 3 etc... and eating clean.  I have some liquid clen but need to check the exp date on it.  I bought it and didnt use it.  What dose would you suggest with the 20 mg of var?  My stats are I am 45 , 5'6" 138 lbs and about 24% bf.  I would like to get down to 15% but would be happy with 17-18%.  I don't have any desire to compete, I'm just doing it for myself. I lift 4 days a week and play tennis 1 day and don't do any other cardio right now.  I have the time just have lost some motivation so hoping that seeing some results with the var and diet will get me going again.  Gotta get out of this funk I have been in for a while.  I really think its partially getting off the EQ.  I stopped it and then went on what was basically a keto diet my trainer put me on and it's been down hill since.  I lost some fat but the motivation and intensity of the workouts went with it!! Anyway, just trying to get back on track with realistic long term goals.


----------



## sassy69 (May 27, 2013)

Chey68 said:


> Thanks.  I guess I will just ride it out for a while and see if it gets better.  I am 45 and have some peri menopausal stuff going on and recently I have had increased irritability, cravings and bad night sweats prior to my period starting so maybe the timing of starting the var was bad.  It's hard to know what is normal and what could be the remaining EQ in my system or new var.  I will try the vitamin b.  thanks again.




For the menopausal symptoms, you might try some Estroven or discuss w/ your doc about OTC supports for that.


----------



## ripped30 (Mar 18, 2014)

This will be my first cycle?! I'm not sure where to purchase from bc I don't want to get ripped off. I received items from my last purchase but they don't carry Var. Any tips on diet,and do I have to worry about clit enlargement?!


----------

